# Your opinion on best boat....



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Being new to Texas Via Colorado and San Diego. I have been reading and learning a lot on this board. The question that I have is, What boat would "you" consider the best for bay fishing and light offshore fishing(weather permitting) between $20,000-$30,000? Please list what motor option also.

Some factors:
Fishing with children(3)
Fishing with WIFE 
Towing from San Antonio
Your opinions are valued and I will be using them when purchasing my boat.

Thanks, Gary
Team Budhahead


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Pathfinder*



Team Budhahead said:


> Being new to Texas Via Colorado and San Diego. I have been reading and learning a lot on this board. The question that I have is, What boat would "you" consider the best for bay fishing and light offshore fishing(weather permitting) between $20,000-$30,000? Please list what motor option also.
> 
> Some factors:
> Fishing with children(3)
> ...


 Given what you said I would get a Pathfinder, and no I don't own one. Depends on your wallet size too....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Boat*

Fishing with your wife and children off shore and the price range you may find a used Mako with 200hp plus a kicker(a must off shore for safety sake. There are a lot of good boats for the bay and there are a lot of good boats for the gulf but one for both you will probably sacrifice a little of both.

Just an idea


----------



## skipperspride lures (Feb 22, 2006)

If your wanting a 23 class boat that is going to be safe for the wife and kids offshore Carolina Skiff makes the Sea Chaser and it is the best 23 boat I have riden in has a dry ride I dont even own curtens dont need them lots of room boat measures 25 ft and with twin Yamaha f115 gets 42 mph and 4 mpg wont break your wallet at the pumps. You can get a deal on mine if you want one I getting a new one


----------



## Westtxhunter (Jan 13, 2006)

I recently was in the market for the same kind of boat. I went with the el pescador after doing some research. it is a little more expensive that what you stated. All in all the boat will go shallow and handle a wave great. I know people who have taken the boat 50 miles off shore on a calm day. As far as motor there is a lot of debate an the best one. we will probly go with an 200 etech from evenrude. The waight of the motor, the perfomance and the shaft length all played a part. Not to mention that until end of january they offer a 7 year warranty.Hope this will help.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Great stuff guys, please keep it coming....
Wife did say she wanted a bathroom. I told her I a 5 gallon bucket with a toliet seat would be all she's getting.......


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

After owning one previous bay boat (18.5 ft. w/ 115 hp) I wanted a bit larger boat, too. Something we could go offshore on occassions and fish comfortably in the bays. Shallow and deep water.

I bought a new Pathfinder 2200V with VMAX 200 HPDI about 2 months ago.

I looked at a number of name brand boats before buying the Pathfinder. It is an excellent quality built boat in all aspects. I could not be happier. 

I would suggest you start visiting manufacturers web sites and read their forums. You can weed out the bad ones real quick by hearing the problems and how the company may not be taking care of them.

Don't think you will hear much, if anything, bad about a Pathfinder. 

Best of luck.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Pathfinder Pics*

pics


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and check out Haynie's at Chris's Marine. No other boat compares in ride, fishability, and shallow water performance while not getting beat to death and wet in my opinion. I watched a couple guides in their Haynies blowing mud crossing a bar in the back of South Bay this weekend and the boat never missed a beat. Just check out how many guides in the Rockport area are changing over to Haynies as of late.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

For the price you quote I would look at a Pathfinder 2000. A Yamaha 115 is plenty of power for the boat (40+ mph) and will keep you in range of your price with maybe a little extra left over for electronics and custom Aluminum. It will easily handle days offshore when seas are less than 3 ft.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Tran Sport XLR8 2480.

http://texassaltwaterfishing.com/transportboats/transhowroom.cfm


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boat*

I agree with the Pathfinder, but I think Shallow Sport does make a boat that can do both bay and offshore. I do agree with the 5 gallon bucket, you can't have everything. Tell her it will cost 15k to add a bathroom and she'll be happy.
Good luck in your search! Gater


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Many great boats listed here. Haynie is a great buy for the buck.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Gater----------LMAO!!!
Wife said "As Long as it has a lid and she's not using it on the casting platform"....


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Thats what the swim platforms are for when not in use lol


----------



## skipperspride lures (Feb 22, 2006)

Heres A pic of the Sea Chaser It has a bathroom in the center consol


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

McKee Craft or Grady White in the 20' range, both will last forever and be safe with good resale value if you decide to upgrade.


----------



## blazerbay (Oct 13, 2005)

*Boat*

Take a look at the Blazer Bay 2220 with a 200 hp Yam or 2420 with a 250 Yam. The boats are well equipped and very dry.

Good Luck


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Why mess around, get the top of the line. This boat goes very shallow and can take a good chop. It would be hard to find a new one in this condition and with all of the extras for less than 50K. Take a look.

http://www.gofishgalveston.com/boat_for_sale.htm


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

That is one nice Parker. Those things are bullet proof.


Bayman said:


> Why mess around, get the top of the line. This boat goes very shallow and can take a good chop. It would be hard to find a new one in this condition and with all of the extras for less than 50K. Take a look.
> 
> http://www.gofishgalveston.com/boat_for_sale.htm


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Gary,

Set with your stated budget and family some of the things that you may want to consider, sitting space, comfort, a lot of us are hard core fishing nutz, so we overlook a few of the needs for the family. As mentioned the Pathfinder is one fine machine, but it may be a little hard to stay within the budget if your looking off the showroom for these bring the big $$$$. Note that it's only brand new until you drive it off the lot. A lot of one to two year old very low hour rigs been floating around this past year. With the kidos and wife a top is a must with the Texas Summers at the coast. T- Tops and or K-Tops, I perfer the T for I've seen consoles crack due to the weight of the K's and of course the Bimini top.
The Bimini is nice for you can put it down when you want to drift fish with 3-4 people spread across the boat. As stated start looking at them all. One not mentioned yet, and it comes in many configurations, is the Bluewave. No I don't have one nor looking for such, but I've known a few people who have them and really liked em. With the back bench seat configuration option, put a four stroke on it and it's quite and and gives everyone plenty of room to seat. 
One other thing to consider is towing to and from the coast. I too live in SA. and after moving into the slightly larger boats it didn't take long to see the cost savings plus minus the wear and tear on the towing vehical to store the boat down at the coast. I know that some still may want to have it here to go to the lakes, but again just my opinion, but it's pure crazy out there now a days during the summer and I'm surprized we don't see more accidents than we do on them. Anyway, good luck with your search and happy boating.

Les


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Good points hi2utoo, I keep mine in storage at the coast as well. Sure saves on gas, tires and expenses, the cost of the storage far exceeds the cost of the storage unit. BlueWave does make a nice family style fishing boat in that budget, also look at the K2 Frontier, BR1006 on here has one and its a nice boat as well. You have to decide what is important to you and your family and then start shopping. The Haynie is a fishing machine, not alot of sit down space (console and front Ice Chest), but the ride and shallow water is exceptional


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

You guys have giving me a lot of great info here. Most of you guys that PM'ed me all agree that I should look for a used boat due to the fact that as soon as I drive it off the lot, the price goes down.
Also I can save on the extra(GPS,Fish Finders, Jack Plates, etc.)
Thanks again....


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Shallow Sport 24ft they go from 8in. of water and are as good for near shore fishing


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

All great stuff spend your time wisely --RESeaRCH and test rides . take a reeeeeeeeal good look into the trailer you could end up with a piece of junk under a nice boat ,find out who services what in SA so you can get parts in the future -sitting on the side of the road takes the fun outa a fishin trip !!!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

One more thing to look at is resale value on the boats you are interested in. Some of the production boats don't hold their value near as well as the more custom boats, like Shallow Sport, SouthShore, Explorer and Haynie


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

For the money you are talking about Kenner 2102 of mako 2101 bay boats. Around $28k w/ 200 opti.


----------



## whitewetahook (Mar 16, 2005)

Hydra-Sports Vector or Bay series!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Transport!*

Transport,,,, Tran can build em right! This is the boat guys, right in Palacious Tx


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Just what you need....*

The Tortuga is for sale..Porta potty in cabin for wifey..deep cockpit for kid safety..Little large for long hauls on trailer but it could be done.. Good luck in your search...I'd be responsible for anything wrong with it..it's in perfect shape but it IS a used boat..Great little boat..

Jim

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=64143


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

the one your buddy OWNS and invites you to go on all his outings at no cost to you!!!!!!!


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Not a whole lot I can add. I can recommend the Blazer Bay and Bluewave rigs from personal experience. I think used is a good option and somewhere around 20-21 feet would be good. Don't get too big as it will be hard to handle solo.

Here are 200+ pics that I took at last year's Houston Boat Show. Enjoy!

http://209.190.4.227/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=429

Tim


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Best thing for you to do is go to the Houston boat show this winter.
Then you'll really be confused..............good luck


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

I "think" I might have some choices...
Blue Wave
Nitro
Used Blazer
Used Baystealth
Used Pathfinder
Thanks for all of your opinions!!! You people are great...


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Don't know what you plan for usage, but suggest you take a look at the Explorer boats for hard use.

Charles


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll endorse the Pathfinder as well. I have a 22' with 200 yamaha. Many of the boats listed on this thread are great but will get you in trouble in the bay at low tide. Get a shallower draft boat for the bays and pick your days to go offshore. I have gone offshore a few times by myself (not recommended) in my pathfinder and have never had a problem. One trip I had no business being out there and took one over the bow. Water drained out the back quickly and I learned a lesson. Great boat, great company. Check out there web site with customer message boards.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

pathfinder or a haynie

i would say RFL...but, umm...offshore would have to be dead calm...lol


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

TimOub007 said:


> Not a whole lot I can add. I can recommend the Blazer Bay and Bluewave rigs from personal experience. I think used is a good option and somewhere around 20-21 feet would be good. Don't get too big as it will be hard to handle solo.
> 
> Here are 200+ pics that I took at last year's Houston Boat Show. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


Great pics, thanks.


----------



## Chance (Jun 10, 2004)

*Originals*

Just don't buy a knock off of another boat - they're never as good as the originals.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

*Some Boating Decisions....*

I would recommend you RIDE in a few models prior to deciding and decide what features you REQUIRE before putting the package together.

I made a mistake with my first boat and bought one without GPS, VHF, Compass, or stereo. Look me a couple of years to get everything I wanted.

This time I decided on the options (and priced them) before I bought the boat (2200 Pathfinder with Yamaha VMAX 150).

Things you will want for a family boat....
T-Top (sun is brutal here)
GPS with NAVIONICS Chip (or similar)
Battery A/B switch with engine second battery
Trim tabs (usually included..)
Anchor & rope
Safety supplies: Flaregun, horn, throw cushion

Things to consider:
Trolling motor with dedicated batteries (great for the bays)
Built-in chargers for trolling and engine batteries
Jack Plate (great for the bays)
Power Pole (great for the bays)
Plenty of ROD HOLDERS and in the right places
Livewell/Baitwell (one of each if you can afford it)
Stereo/CD player
Washdown hose (saltwater=cheap or freshwater=expensive)
VHF radio (personally I don't use one)

Leaning post versus captains chairs
Side rails (helps keep the kids IN the boat)

May want to consider cuddy cabin, to have a place for a portable potty for the family.

If you stay out after dark, need a few more things....

And once you get ALL THAT, there are the fishing rods & reels (which ain't cheap!)

Good luck. Let us know once you have "bought in" to the Texas Bay system....

Aimless


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

*Anyone take there bayboat out the channel??*

Question is, has anyone taken there bayboat out of the bay. 5-10 miles out?
Looking for some in-sight on the ride.
Mainly for Pathfinders and Bluewave...

Thanks.......


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I would make sure the wind is minimal for that in any brand of bay boat. If you want a boat that can do both well, I would strongly recommend that you look at a used Boston Whaler.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Team Budhahead said:


> Question is, has anyone taken there bayboat out of the bay. 5-10 miles out?
> Looking for some in-sight on the ride.
> Mainly for Pathfinders and Bluewave...
> 
> Thanks.......


Oh man, you'd be surprised, no, *shocked* at what you see 10, 20 or 30 miles on a nice slick summer day. Like 16 foot jonboats with 20 horse tillers. You think I'm joking but I'm not.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Pathfinder*

I haven't had mine offshore yet, but I purchased the 2200V for the bay and offshore on select days. My dealer regularly uses his offshore with no problems as long as you check the weather and know your limitations. 2-3 ft. seas would be no problem with the 2200V, imho.

Anyone purchasing a Pathinder won't be sorry.

good luck, go take a ride in the one's you are seriously thinking about. dealers seem to get more serious when you go out in the boat with them.....


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

*Pathfinder offshore...*



Wading Mark said:


> I would make sure the wind is minimal for that in any brand of bay boat. If you want a boat that can do both well, I would strongly recommend that you look at a used Boston Whaler.


Haven't taken the pathfinder three miles offshore yet. Still working to learn the inshore locations :help: . I have taken it out the Galv bay channel to fish the N. Jetty - no issues, handled it all well, anchored and had swells/wake from the rear - was awesome.

I would like a little more hull when travelling into the wind, but the shallow draft more than makes up for it.

I hope to get offshore to troll the rigs next year (once I get some more rod holders installed....):an4: .

Aimless


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I have had my Haynie out around 8 or 9 miles offshore and have ran the surf line from Port A to Cedar Bayou, something like a 25 mile trip one way. I watch the waves and winds, long about August you can usually get offshore in most bay boats. The Haynie will eat rough water, I have crossed Corpus Christi bay and Aransas Bay in 30 mph winds and never got wet.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have to admit that wading fool's Haynie is opne badass boat.


----------



## price (Mar 19, 2006)

Haynie does make a great boat!!


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

I have the 23' Ranger Bay with 225 yamaha. Been out 40 miles on slick, and I stress slick days. Great boat, heard some negative things when I was shopping, like torpedoing and wet ride. I havent had these problems, course you need to know your limitations. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Bluewave


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

peerow


----------



## Livin2Fish (Nov 22, 2006)

As I have found out the hard way, I would purchase a boat that the manufacturer is going to stand behind. I purchased a brand new BlueWave a little over a year ago and had the hull crack. I've been going in circles with the manufacturer to get things fixed correctly. On top of that I found out the motor was mounted crooked. It's getting to the point of bringing in an attorney. You may want to check around with people who've actually had to deal with problems and find out how the dealer & manufacturer handled things. I know this will be a major factor in future boats I purchase.


----------



## KENNERMAN (Jul 23, 2004)

For that price a BlazerBay, or a NauticStar with a 200 Evinrude etec, there both great for the shallows and offshore, myself I have a Kenner, but when its time to get a new boat, it will definatly be one of the too


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

I have read the threads and found no mention of my dream bay/offshore rig.
*"Black Jack"* boats by the original desighner of Kenner boats!! Please check out this link about the boat.
http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=74489&url=
I hope this link works...if not take the time to google up the name Black Jack Boats.
Also on the subject of outboards, I asked my favorite mechanic, the owner of Acies Outboards in Bacliff, I asked him. " If you where to by a new outboard what brand would you go with and without hesitation he said the new generation *"Evinrudes with E-Tec"*.

From what I understand the Kenner boat company was bought out from Mr. Kenner and one of the stipulations a period of time had to elapse before he could desighn and bring another original boat to market...well time has past and his new brand is Black Jack.

Just my .02


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

If you are serious about shallow and great ride in rough water then you really should look at a 22' Boston Whaler Lo Profile copy, be it 1st choice Transport or 2nd choice Gulf Coast and I think there are more copies. The other non-tunnel boats listed will not run where this one will and it is just as smooth if not smoother and absolutely dryer. I do not own one by the way. Everyone has there favorites but this is just what I have seen from riding in different boats. If I ever went away from a flatbottomed fiberglass tunnel it would be to go to a 22' Transport.


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Pathfinder or Blazer*

I used to own a 22v Pathfinder and it is a serious fishing machine that is also family friendly and yes it pulls a skier really well with a small wake or you can trim it to throw a nice wake for a wakeboard. That is how you sell it to momma


----------



## MMeeks (Aug 7, 2006)

Boston Whaler hands down, of course I am a little partial


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

MMeeks said:


> Boston Whaler hands down, of course I am a little partial


I'm not aware of a better made boat than a BW Outrage or Guardian. I might have to see y'all about a 22' or 25' Guardian after college.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I would recommend a Pathfinder or Blue Wave. I own a Blue Wave and have spent time in a pathfinder and Majek Extreme. I like the extreme too. Pathfinder and Blue Wave seemed comparable to me, although my Blue Wave runs shallower than the pathfinders I have ridden in and also shallower than the Extreme. I take if off shore all the time during the summer 15-25 miles out. I've got a 22ft with Yamaha 150 VMAx


----------



## Outrage (Jul 25, 2005)

*Best boat*

Boston Whaler Outrage!!


----------



## Graham Ferrell (Dec 11, 2006)

*http://www.phoenixcreation.com/kencraftboats/220wa.html*

Did he mention the age of the children? With a wifey and 4 kids, (grown now) my walk around cuddy has been perfect. It has a place for the girls to porta pottie and all the kids can take a nap and get out of the sun. Also a place to pack them when a thunderstorm pops up. I don't know how many times they have gotten tired and took a nap while I got to keep fishing instead of heading for the hill.

This is what I have and it is was perfect for my family and budget.

Click Here


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

GFerrell said:


> Did he mention the age of the children? With a wifey and 4 kids, (grown now) my walk around cuddy has been perfect. It has a place for the girls to porta pottie and all the kids can take a nap and get out of the sun. Also a place to pack them when a thunderstorm pops up. I don't know how many times they have gotten tired and took a nap while I got to keep fishing instead of heading for the hill.


I don't know of a WA that would be shallow enough or good for casting from. It would please the women-folk, though.


----------



## Graham Ferrell (Dec 11, 2006)

By the way how much water do you guys in Texas have in your Bays? If you have less than us you wouldn't need a boat, just waders!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

I ran a Baystealth for about 8 years and it was a rock solid boat. 2180 C150 Yamaha. The hull was so stable that it felt like you were riding around on an island. Needed about 16 inches to get up would draft in about 13 inches. 

As far as offshore I took it 30 miles out a bunch of times. What I learned was you don't go out there if the winds are forecast to be over 10 knots. And you better pray the weatherman is right. 

The weather turned on us out there one time and we were really at the mercy of Mother Nature. If the motor had quit it wouldn't have been fun. I was standing in 8 inches of water most of the way back from the seaweed clogging up my drains. Soon as we'd clean it it would fill up again.

A had one buddy that was out there and lost the prop. The boat couldn't be steered and it capsized. They held on to it over night until the coasties found em. 
Another friend was in a 21 foot cajun. Motor quit they drifted into a rig to get help and the boat was thrown into the legs of the rigs and sank. They were picked up the next day. 

Good luck with whatever you pick but that Parker right there is one fine boat.
Dani California


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

go see Donnie Tran at Tran Sport. I have the 20' w/140 suz 4 stroke and have had great luck with it. It is by far the dreist ride on the water. I've ran the motor wide open off-shore during tourn far hours on end, bump trolled alll day, and still average 3.3 miles per gallon- real affordable


----------



## DJONES (Aug 10, 2005)

Look at the Panga style boats. They run shallow enough for you to get out and wade, take the chop better than any boat listed and get better fuel economy than any boat listed here and require a lot less HP than any boat listed here. Food for thought. Panga Marine.com Andros Boatworks and Panga.com are all the American Manufacturers / Suppliers


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Haynie or Pathfinder


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*THE NEW 2220 RE BLAZER BAY W/SUZUKI 175HP LESS THAN $30,000.00 IT'S 2COOL......*


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

2005 Marshall 226 w/150 Johnson, paid 20,000 for it


----------



## jhubenak (May 28, 2006)

take a look at the gulf coast 22' or 23' variside, great riding boat in shallows, the bay and offshore within reason, plus you can get a large console w/ a toilet........really a great boat........


----------



## vanfredrick (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I appreciate all the great ideas ya'll been giving. I'm looking to buy a boat with pretty much the same qualifications as the original poster, but I'm looking for used and trying to stay in the 15-20k range (if possible). I like the Pathfinder, Haynie, Gulf Coast and Bluewave suggestions. These fit my needs both to fish the shallow bays and still head off-shore, 20mi or so on a nice day. 

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas about some good places to shop, both in person and online. I've of course checked out this forum and boattrader.com. I live in Houston. Thanks again and I hope to see you on the water soon.


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Vanfredrick, Welcome to the site. Craigslist Houston is a good source, pull out the phone book and look up all the local dealers in the greater Houston area and the ones that have web sites may list used rigs. Do internet searches and you may come up with other listings also. Of course the local classifies in the paper.
Consignment lots, I don't live in the Houston area, but some of the local boys may be able to tell you where some of these are. As spring approaches you'll start seeing more boat sale activity too.
Good Luck in your search.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

I Have A 22 Foot 6 Inch Marshall Boat 2005 Model With A 2005 250 Hp Di Evinrude Motor. I Have All Maintenance Records For Motor And It Has Been Exclusively Serviced At Marshall Marine In Port Lavaca Tx. He Is The Person That Built The Boat. It Has Double Setback Jacplates. It Has Adjustable Trim Tabs. It Comes With A Hummingbird Matrix 27 Depthfinder And A Megelin Maridian Gps. They Are Intergrated Together Through A Cble To Run As One. If You Have A Problem With One Then It Can Be Unhooked To Be Corrected And You Can Still Use The Other. It Has A Extra Large Live Well. I Had It Coustom Built For Me But I Need To Buy A Bigger Boat. It Is In Excellent Shape. The Warranty On The Motor Is Transferable To The Buyer And It Has 5 1/2 Remaining On The Evinrude Warranty. The Boat Hull Waranty Is Also Transferable To The Purchaser. Im Going To Up Grade To A 28 Foot 6 Marshall Boat. It Will Get Up In Approx 10 Inches Of Water At A Dead Stop And Will Draft Between 4 To 6 Inches While Running Depending On How You Hae Your Motor Set. I Have Drifted Alot Of Shallow Water And Have Also Had It Off Shore Several Times. It Is One Of The Driest Boats I Have Ever Been In. I Can Arrange To Show It And Give You A Test Run With Some Fishing. I'm Asking $24,000.00 Call Me At 210-414-1908 If Interested.


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

I agree with everything FLOATING CABIN says about the Marshall 226, I have a 2005 as well and I love it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Old post I know. I fished out of Marshall that was dang near identical to a Majek Extreme, but I can't find any info on it. ANyone know what model that is?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

That was probably a Intimidator Shady

*







*


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Is that your boat?


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Marshall*

Is it a copy of Majek Extreme?


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

Just one opinion of CAUTION..
I know many people go for short trips off shore in 22 foot bay boats (I have one).
Those that go farther out have been lucky..I worked 6 years on a off shore drilling rig in the Gulf out of Corpus Christi and I have seen many sad stories caused by guys in small boats. When a small storm would just show up out there and that is not unusual..Anyone in a boat that is not self bailing is swamped...Bilge pumps cannot handle one big wave..The wave shape is also a problem coming over the bow.I will not go out of site of the shore in a bay boat..Talk to some off shore shrimpers for another opinion..They head for shore in bigger boats than yours..We use to rescue anyone that could make it to our drilling platform...Never could save the empty boats...You don't have long to wait once you spot the squaw...(You might not get to learn by your first mistake) ...I am a risk taker...but I don't do that! Or hunt Grizzly Bears...that's another story..(Old Bill 72)


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

For the purposes you described:

1. Boston Whaler Montauk
2. Boston Whaler Montauk
3. Boston Whaler Montauk

Look at the 170 (17') and the new 190 (19'). The best there is. 

An older Whaler is better than most anything else new. They never die.


ntd


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Its off the Marshall Website.....so no its not mine, I run a Haynie


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

A boat thread I haven't contributed to? What was I thinking?







:biggrin:


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I have been very happy with my 2420 Blazer Bay, 200 Yammy 4 stroke 3 years now.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

I have been running a 22' BlueWave since 99. If I ever wear it out I will buy another no questions asked. The new Blue Wave Pure Bay is sweet. They had one rigged up for demo at the owners tournament last year, ran in the 70s with a 250. Too fast for me.


----------



## Justin C (Dec 11, 2006)

I have taken my SeaPro 2100SVC over 20 miles out on the right days and it performs great. Also handles rough water in the bays better than most boats. It has a sharp V on the front and will split waves and also it flattens out in the back to be able to run shallow in the bays. Plenty of seating, lots of storage, and a good price with a great ride.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Is that Pathfinder a tunnel hull? How shallow will it run rigged with a jackplate?


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

Yep..Justin I agree about The 2100 Sea Pro..I have a 2004 with a 150 2 cycle Yamaha.They actually measure 22'...It all works for me <$25K drive out ..with tandem trailer..Bimini top, on board chargers and main disconnect, gas filter and water pressure gage and compass..I added GPS & Sonar..and a AP 75/Minn Kota trolling motor..West Bay is my fishing hole..There are a lot of good boats out there..New and used..


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Pathfinder, Bluewave, Haynie, Marshall, Blazer Bay. If you have kids I would not get a boat with low sides even though there are some nice riding low side shallow boats out there. Go at least 20 to 22ft. Just dont under power it. You can get by with a 150, but I would go with at least a 200 to 225.


----------



## Pnut (Apr 25, 2006)

There are a lot of great recomendations here but one thing I would like to add. If children are going to be aboard, I would stay away from the El Pescador, Explorer, Shoalwater type boats with the really deep V's. They will do 180 on you if you're not carefull. Don't get me wrong, they are great boats. My friend has a 19' Shoalwater that is one of the best fishing boats I've ever fished out of, but last year one quick move of the steering wheel caused the boat to do a 180. Not doubt, had their been children in the boat, they would have been ejected.


----------

